# Latest project-Laptop Cooling



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

My daughter is a Senior Network Security Analyst who works from home at least one day a week. Her laptop gets very warm when sitting on a hard surface. She is using a roller cart with a board on top when she moves from room to room. She was looking at buying a special table top designed for laptop cooling and want to know if I could cut a recess in the bottom to fit her cart. I said hold on, I can make it for you. Here is the finished product, just needs some paint and an insert for the mouse area.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I have a very light weight double fan that plugs into the USB port and keeps my Win 7 laptop nice and cool. My understanding is that cooling does extend the life of yout laptop. Your build is very nice.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Bob.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job, sir. Like Tom, I have a cooling pad with a single big fan that keeps my laptop cool.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

My daughter had a cooling pad she had used for several years however it burned out recently. It appears after several days of use, this will eliminate the need for a cooling pad for her use at home.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job, Bob. Reminds me of the hardboard back of many antique radios (and old TVs). A CNC would be very handy to make replacements for those too.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

MoHawk said:


> My daughter is a Senior Network Security Analyst who works from home at least one day a week. Her laptop gets very warm when sitting on a hard surface. She is using a roller cart with a board on top when she moves from room to room. She was looking at buying a special table top designed for laptop cooling and want to know if I could cut a recess in the bottom to fit her cart. I said hold on, I can make it for you. Here is the finished product, just needs some paint and an insert for the mouse area.


NICE job
But 4 taller rubber/plastic feet double-sided-taped to the bottom of a laptop can also solve the overheating problem.

You can also reduce the overheating by temporary changing the MAX. CPU to 70/80% during summer in Windows Power options.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

reuelt said:


> NICE job
> But 4 taller rubber/plastic feet double-sided-taped to the bottom of a laptop can also solve the overheating problem.
> 
> You can also reduce the overheating by temporary changing the MAX. CPU to 70/80% during summer in Windows Power options.


We're aware of those solution but it's more fun to build something to solve the problem! lol


----------



## Ada1mhill (Apr 8, 2021)

I also have one of these, it's my father's handicraft. He likes to work with wood. I recently bought a laptop from a site with good gaming laptops under 600, and he decided to make me a present for my birthday. It is very comfortable and even if it is made of wood it is easy to use. And the important thing is that this cooler will last a long time, compared to others made of other materials.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Ada1mhill


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice If it still gets warm I would think you could add one of these as well to keep the laptop happy USB Laptop Cooler Cooling Pad Stand Adjustable Fan Black For PC Notebook new | eBay I use one sort of like that on my laptop. It works great and it is usb powered.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the idea of home made with those fans. My Win 10 laptop, however, just doesn't get hot, barely warm in fact, so cooling's moot. Win 10 and Firefox barely get along together, and Win 10 has no swift way to reconnect to the internet. I think Micro$oft keeps messing with it with each of their forced updates.


----------

